# Lost Dog - Paddy



## Romania Animal Aid (Feb 19, 2011)

*

APPEAL FOR INFORMATION









LOST DOG PADDY

BLACK Male Collie Cross (Age: Elderly)
Missing from Temeside Gardens, Ludlow, Shropshire (around 5pm Sunday evening), SY8 area, (Central) on Sunday, 12th December 2010

19 years old, very deaf, almost blind, wearing a red leather collar with brass tag and ID. He may be confused.

There is a REWARD for PADDY's safe return.
CONTACT: 07801 564 718 or 07773 505 075

Help us find PADDY - print this poster from DogLost.co.uk - PADDY's Lost Dog Poster*

*facebook Page* http://www.facebook.com/#!/home.php?sk=group_163859780328833


----------

